# Connection zu MySQL ohne ODBC



## Guest (14. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich auf eine Datenbank im Internet ohne odbc zuzugreifen. Sprich nur mit Boardmitteln die java.net.* zur verfügung stellt?? Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar! 


Gruss  :wink:


----------



## tuxedo (14. Nov 2007)

Ohne weiteren Treiber: Nein. 

Entweder die MySQL Datenbak ist direkt via Port 3306 im Internet erreichbar und du kannst den MySQL Connector/J einsetzen (siehe www.mysql.com), oder du hast eine Datenbank "hinter" einem Webspace, dann kannst du meinen Treiber "jPMdbc" einsetzen. 

Aber ganz ohne Treiber wird's nicht klappen. 
*fantasier modus an*
Außer du bastelst eine Socket-Verbindung zum MySQL-Server und implementierst das MySQL-Protokoll selbst. Aber das ist so aufwendig, dass es wohl keinen Sinn macht auch nur einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden.
*fantasier modus aus*

- Alex


----------



## Gast (14. Nov 2007)

gibts den eine andere Datenbank die keine speziellen Treiber braucht, und wo ich mittels java.net.* darauf zugreifen kann? 

will eine handysoftware schreiben, die von Handy *Google Android* eine Connection zu einer im Inet befindlichen Datenbank aufbaut, und sich dort Daten holt. Dabei steht mir java.net.* zur verfügung.


----------



## tuxedo (14. Nov 2007)

du solltest erstmla klären wie die DB im Internet erreichbar ist und was es für eine Datenbank ist. 

Und dann solltest du mal mit der Sprache rausrücken, ob du weitere Treiber laden kannst. Weil "intern" wird auch der Connector/J irgendwie auf java.net.* zurückgreifen.


- Alex


----------



## tfa (14. Nov 2007)

Ich denke, eine 3-Schicht-Architektur mit Applikationserver dürfte leichter zu realisieren sein, als sich eine DB-Schnittstelle mit Sockets zusammenzufrickeln.


----------



## Cheefrocker (14. Nov 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du solltest erstmla klären wie die DB im Internet erreichbar ist und was es für eine Datenbank ist.
> 
> Und dann solltest du mal mit der Sprache rausrücken, ob du weitere Treiber laden kannst. Weil "intern" wird auch der Connector/J irgendwie auf java.net.* zurückgreifen.
> 
> ...



Die Datenbank kann ich frei auswählen und designen.   

Würde dann auch gerne mal deine Klasse(Treiber) mal verwenden, vorausgesetzt ich kann wirklich diese Sachen in das SDK von google einbauen.


----------



## Cheefrocker (14. Nov 2007)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke, eine 3-Schicht-Architektur mit Applikationserver dürfte leichter zu realisieren sein, als sich eine DB-Schnittstelle mit Sockets zusammenzufrickeln.




wie könnte ich den sowas realisieren? kannste mir paar details nennen? big thx


----------



## Cheefrocker (14. Nov 2007)

Hier ein Auszug: 2 Varianten die in der SDK angegegen sind.


public void connect(InetAddress anAddress, int aPort)
Connect the datagram socket to a remote host and port. The host and port are validated, thereafter the only validation on send() and receive() is that the packet address/port matches the connected target.
Parameters
anAddress 	the target address
aPort 	the target port




public void connect(SocketAddress remoteAddr)
Connect the datagram socket to a remote host and port. The host and port are validated, thereafter the only validation on send() and receive() is that the packet address/port matches the connected target.
Parameters
remoteAddr 	the target address and port
Throws
SocketException 	SocketException if a problem occurs during the connect


----------



## tfa (14. Nov 2007)

Du lässt auf einem (über Internet erreichbaren) Rechner ein Serverporgramm laufen, mit dem die Handy-Anwendung kommuniziert, z.B. über RMI, SOAP o.ä. Am einfachsten wohl aber über eine normale Socket-Verbindung, über die Du Objekte (serialisiert) schicken kannst. Ein selbgebasteltes textbasiertes Protokoll ist auch möglich, je nachdem was Du vorhast.


----------

